# Bottling, more k-meta?



## desertwind56 (Apr 18, 2011)

First I want to say, I can't believe how good this is! I only made a 3 gallon batch, and I can tell this won't last long. So I'm getting started on a 5 gallon batch today.  

I need to bottle my three gallon batch of Skeeter Pee next weekend.  I added 1/8 teaspoon of k-meta on 3/18. Do I need to add more k-meta before bottling?

Thanks!

Connie M.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 18, 2011)

I would say you should be good. SP doesn't last long enough to worry about additional sulphite. General rule would be 1/4 tsp per 5-6 gallons every 3 months of aging. Since you sulphited in March, I wouldn't do it again.


----------



## desertwind56 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks! That's what I was thinking - it won't be around all that long!


----------

